# Wild pigeon couple and their nest.



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Hello! I am new here, and excited about joining as I have become a huge pigeon lover in the last two months. 

I moved into an apartment almost two months ago, where i have a flock of pigeons as my neighbors, lol. They live right outside my window. Two of them have their nest on the window ledge that is right across from my window. So for the past two months, i have seen these two pigeons almost 24/7... well excluding the times i am gone, which isn't often. 

I am writing this because about 5 days ago one of their eggs hatched. I know this because when the female took over sitting on the nest, she picked up an empty egg shell that was cracked open on top... and flew it out of the nest as she was wanted to get rid of it to keep her nest neat and tidy. 

Well i havent seen any signs of the baby. No squeaks... nothing. I can't get a look really in the nest as the window ledge they are on is about five feet higher than mine.... i have even tried standing on my couch (which is right by my window) to see if inside the nest would be visible to me, but no. Sometimes the two pigeons will bend their head down like they are preening something and possibly feeding... but i haven't really seen them do that in the last day. But they still continue to sit on it.

What do you think is going on? Im assuming she laid two eggs as i have read that that's what usually happens. But kind of thinking that the first one passed away since i haven't seen any signs of him/her...... :'( i would assume that the second egg would have hatched by now if the first hatched 5 days ago??? 

What do you think is going on? Hopefully this all makes sense. 

I know its silly, but i kind of consider these two pigeons as pets.... just because they have resided here since i first moved in and i have gotten to know them since... hopefully that doesn't sound weird or crazy?? 
Right when i moved in, i believe the male was trying to win over the female... as i don't really remember seeing her right at the beginning... but i could be wrong. 
Anyway, I just spend a lot of time watching them as i find them fascinating, and entertaining. I try to speak to them a lot too so they get use to me and my voice. They know who i am and know my voice. The other pigeons get more freaked out by me, except for these two as like i said, i have been trying to form a relationship with them since i have moved in. 

Anyway i hope someone can help. It really saddens me to think that one of the babies might have passed away.... :'(


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Sometimes only one hatches , for many reasons, one not being fertile. Sometimes the second hatched is too weak or small to compete with a bigger sibling, esp if hatched a day apart. You will want to give them as much privacy as you can so they can feed their hatchling/s stress free. You will know if there are two or just one in about a week when they don't sit on them as much and take breaks .


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Thank you!

After watching her this morning, I could tell there was indeed a baby in there... she seemed to be preening a baby like crazy. I thought i saw some baby limbs flapping around while she was doing this but that could have just been the pink on her neck that i was seeing.

And i have been leaving them alone, thank you. I have been keeping my blinds closed so i can give them their space. 

What do they do when one of their babies die though? Isn't it hard for them emotionally to see a dead baby of theirs continuing to be in the nest?  
I hate nature... hopefully a baby hasnt died.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

In my pigeon's first round of eggs, one hatched as scheduled but one never hatched, that was infertile.in second round of eggs both hatched on time but second one didn't survive being weak.so anything can happen.even many times both hatch and grow together so you never know. When one/both will grow up you will be able to see and don't forget to update here. Yes when you are seeing some pink it is a baby without feathers and they are feeding it so soon he will grow up and you will be able to see how fast they grow and within 15 days they will be covered with feathers and in a month wings will grow.so have a great time ahead with them. And btw you don't sound crazy , you seem to be a pigeon lover like all of us here.so enjoy neighbourhood and enjoy pt.thanks for your love for them.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Thank you so much!!!!! 

And I will definitely update! Thank you again!


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

So there are two baby birds. I can now see them clearly when they are being fed. Soooooo cute! I have never seen baby pigeons before. Their heads are so tiny compared to their bodies and their necks are so long. 
They are so cute! I am so happy both hatched!!!! 
Just wanted to update on them.

The parents are doing such a good job! I am pretty sure this is their first time ever being parents, because i think the male and female only starting courting when I first moved in. I am so proud of them.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

So Great as both are alive!!! So you would not hate nature any more. 
You can't say if it is their first time with babies, , they mate and lay eggs almost every two months.
Yes it is really good to see babies growing up so have a great time with them. The neighbourhood is awesome!!!


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Thank you 

And yeah, I know, that is true. I said that because i think they first got together when I moved in to my place... from remembering back then, i don't remember seeing the female so much and going off his behavior, i think he was trying to win the female over right when I moved in. But i could be wrong. 
I read pigeons mate for life, but it is possible one of them or both of them had mates before and maybe one left them or unfortunately one could have passed away. 

So the reason i said i think they are first time parents is cause of this.. but yeah, you are right. I could be wrong.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Nothing like right or wrong, just some possibilities.Since you observed them closely they may have their first round of babies together. They even may be first mates. Yes they usually bond together for lifetime but if anyone of them gets lost/dead they find new mates. So this is what life is. Once a hen pigeon of a pair was caught by a ceiling fan , the pair was there for years but we couldn't save the hen because of her wing was bleeding badly and bled to death so after her the cock would daily come to our roof cooing and calling her and we would feel so bad seeing him but then after 1-2 weeks he stopped cooing, might have understood and found a new mate.so this is how it goes. Life with happinesses and sorrows and all in all they go together....


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Aww the poor thing!! That's so sad she died. 

I know sometimes they will die too after their mate dies because they are so heartbroken, but that goes with all other animals too. 

How do pigeons normally react when a baby bird of theirs has died? Like say for instance they have two in a nest, and one dies while the other lives.. how do they handle the loss emotionally?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

RueBehavior said:


> Aww the poor thing!! That's so sad she died.
> 
> I know sometimes they will die too after their mate dies because they are so heartbroken, but that goes with all other animals too.
> 
> How do pigeons normally react when a baby bird of theirs has died? Like say for instance they have two in a nest, and one dies while the other lives.. how do they handle the loss emotionally?


I don't know if they die because of dead mate , people say they are good at moving on.
I had a weak squab dead on same day of hatch. Hen went inside nest and saw one baby dead, came out immediately and then took 2-3 rounds of nest but then settled in there hiding both the babies under her (one was dead). Me too felt quite uncomfortable so I took him out and placed infront of her for some time so she could understand he is no more.but fearing of infection to another baby after almost half an hour I tried to pick him out and bury but she started pecking me badly (that they usually do if you try to take out either eggs or babies off nest).but then I had to remove him and she continued raising up another baby. Actually we can't know what they think , we can see how they react but dont know how long they take to forget.they abandon infertile eggs and push off the nest and so the dead babies but probably they take some time to consider if one of them is dead. May be any other experienced may have inputs as well.I shared what I saw but I think too much for them.I consider them as family


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

You are too cute, Rue!

Thank you for caring for the pigeons, bless you! Perhaps if you leave some good food outside your window and a plastic bowl with clean water, that could help the parents get nutrition for their babies?

You can sprinkle some seeds (not to much!) at the balcony or something, I'm sure they will appreciate it!

Some good seeds are: red milo, white *****, maple peas, oat groats, austrian peas, whole wheat, safflower, white millet, canary seeds, vetch, buckwheat, rice, barley, flax seeds.

Do update us!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

RueBehavior said:


> Thank you!
> 
> After watching her this morning, I could tell there was indeed a baby in there... she seemed to be preening a baby like crazy. I thought i saw some baby limbs flapping around while she was doing this but that could have just been the pink on her neck that i was seeing.
> 
> ...


No there is no proof to show they mourn their hatchlings, They can be smart or crafty when it comes to survival, but emotions are not part of that. They would not notice it and continue sitting or they may fling it out, or even a predator could smell it and bring attention to the nest.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

They care for their small babies with great tenderness. However if they die they rarely stay on them for long and will quickly begin courting and nestbuildng again. Likewise if squabs are removed or separated they will come and look for them but soon walk off. They may check again a little later. If a tiny hatchling accidentally gets flipped out of the nest, even though it might be in plain site they don't seem to recognize it (and have no way of carrying it back anyway). However when the squabs are older and "running around" they seem to easily recognize them as their own. 
It is impossible to fully know what an animal is feeling. However, pigeons have a high reproductive rate and lose a fair amount of eggs and babies. Compare to humans which have a 9 month gestation and more than a decade of raising to do. I don't think it would be fair or make sense evolutionarily if pigeons grieved for a lost baby like a person (or perhaps another animal that invests much time into an individual offspring....e.g. elephant) would. Their reproductive clocks "reset" quickly. 

Enjoy watching them. You will probably not bother them too much if they see you....once they get used to seeing you, and it is obvious you are not a threat, you become part of the "normal" around them. Pigeons are smart and learn quickly about their environment.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Thank you guys!


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Update:
The baby birds are growing up. They have lots of hair and most of their feathers on their wings have grown in. They are still very small though. They still need to be fed by the parents. Today though, the parents were making me mad because they were both trying to get into the nest to hang out in, and it was scaring the baby birds. One was even pushed out of the nest because of this and it was really upsetting.the baby bird was so scared, and so wad the other one who didn't fall out. It had a hard time climbing back it but it did it. At least they aren't on a tree or else the bird would have fallen to the ground, causing injury and maybe death due to injury or it would just make it vulnerable to prey. But they live high up on a window ledge so if one of the baby birds fell off the ledge it would be a very bad ending as its far down and it would hit metal at the bottom..... so the bird would die from major injuriesand be in excruciating pain if didn't die instantly. 

Im actually worried about when they learn to fly... because if they hop out into the air to try to fly and arent sucessful, like i said, they will be severely injured and die due to the injuries.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the update but sorry I wasn't able to log in to reply. Don't get worried about them falling during flights because they do not fall when they grow their wings instead they will land somewhere else or to the ground flapping their wings if they aren't able to land on some desired landing spot. Hope they must have started flying by now and you must be enjoying seeing them learning to fly.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

I need help. So out of no where a crow flew to the nest and scared the two babies away. Then I scared the crow away so he couldn't harm the new eggs in the nest.. 
Well the baby birds flew away but they still are not okay on their own... I say this as they never fly and they only did to fly from danger. They still are fed daily by the parents. But since this morning they have been away from the nest and they do not know what to do. The younger one who is maybe two days younger is scared I think. 

What do I do? The other one is just hanging out on these stairs... 

But they will starve.... since they are still relying on their parents for food.

Im not sure if I could get back there or if I should even try. There is a door outside that leads to this open space to where all these pigeons live but not sure if I could get through the door. And i worry I would get in trouble from my apartment manager.
And if I were to try to get the two babies they would probably fly away.... 

But I do not want them to starve.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

The are both almost a month old... On the 18th they should be a month old then


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh that's not good. Have they ever left the nest before? 
Well as they are not a month old yet, they haven't grown their filght wings and tail feathers fully. They are easy bait for predators. Even I don't think they will be able to fly well if you try to catch them. They need to be fed. Have a close watch on them, if you see they aren't being fed by parents and not flying as well, they need your help. I don't know how apartment manager could reach but seriously I would try my best to catch and feed them if I think they need it tho it is always better if they are growing up with parents as they make them learn how and where to find food. You just keep an eye on them first and see if parents feed them, if so it is good but be aware that crows, dogs, cats, hawks etc . anyone can get them easily and when they are so scared, less likely they will return the nest. Hope they survive.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

No they havent ever.

Okay so I looked to see if I could get in that door and I cant, it's locked. So I called the maintenance guy, but he didn't care. He basically said that nature will take it's course and said how they will take care of themselves.  Not true. And he said how the other part of the building to where the pigeons are are owned by other people. I asked if I could get ahold of them but he said probably no. Thankfully the younger baby made his way back up the stairs and is with the older one. He seems more scared and the other one has been more relaxed. 

I could throw them some bread in the meantime? I cant reach them. I Mena I could try the whole mission impossible thing and try to but I would hurt myself in the process. I have a jar of baby corn food but there is no way I can give it to them. Sigh..... 

Tomorrow I will figure it out. I cannot let them die.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Also the parents don't seem to care they are gone. They aren't far from the nest but the parents haven't gone over to them at all and they have been out of the nest for at least 9 hours


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

I am really worried about them. 

The throwing them food didn't work. I threw them some flatbread from my subway sandwich and then threw them some pear baby food on a piece of bread but that didn't work and the one with the baby food just made a mess and landed on the wrong side with the dry part of the bread facing up so they couldn't even see the baby food. But it doesn't matter as they wouldn't eat it anyway. 

I don't know what to do. How long will they live without food? Plus they arent getting water either... So they will die in like two days right? 


I cannot let them die.... I love them. I have been here with them since they were born and have watched them daily ever since.

I don't think animal control could help? Idk.... 
I would climb out the window to try and get them but it's very unlikely I could and there is a huge chance I would really injure myself but I rather risk getting hurt so they don't die... But I don't even think going out my window is even possible.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Will all you guys please pray for these two babies???? 

I am so worried. 

Please pray a miracle happens and they live. :'(


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

So animal control will not do anything for them. Just called their emergency number. 

 so my only option is to try to see if the maintenance guy can get through that door and unlock it for me despite someone else owning that part but it's very likely he will not, so my next thing is asking the apt manager for the number of the people who own it and contacting them to let me in or something. 

Or I have to dangerously attempt getting them myself but the thought of them dying is unbearable to me... And I do not want that. F*** mother nature, I hate it when people say that. People who just aren't caring say that. I don't care if they are considered pests or if there is an over 'abundance' of them. That doesn't mean they don't have the right to live. They have every right as I do and anyone else does in this world. They are living breathing animals, like us. Not any different. Sorry just mad at that lady who I spoke to on the phone and mad at that maintenance guy. No one cares about these little guys and it's heart breaking. They haven't even gotten to live yet. 

I read they can only survive a couple hours without food.... It's been almost 14 hours... I mean it could technically be only 12 hours since they last ate but I can't remember. 

In 5 hours when it gets light out as it's 11:38pm here, I am gonna see if I can manage to get to them... Even if I have to jump and whatnot... Sorry if I seem stupid but I do not deal with things dying well and I am a very huge animal lover and I just can't let them die. I have to leave for work at 6:30


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

So sorry to know that you are feeling so helpless. Me too really feeling sad but something needs to be done really. They don't die in a couple hours actually since they have grown up almost a month but it is high time for them. They should be fed and watered. You have to get them any how but pls don't injure yourself. Ask apartment's manager that there are two lives in danger and ask him to get that door opened. Do you have some small grains like wheat and barley you can scatter close to them? It may help. At this age they will eat small grains coz they aren't weaned out yet. Pls update. If any help I am sending you my email ID through pm. You can mail me anytime so we think what can be done for them. I will surely pray them.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Anyone else if any ideas pls share?


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Hey thank you so much. 

I emailed you and I meant to say in the email, thanks for giving me your email and for helping me.

This morning the father finally came and fed them. They were soooo all over him because they were so hungry. Well I just got back home and they are not there. I think they are hanging out with other pigeons. It's hard for me to clearly see but I think I see one of them far away hanging out with some other pigeons. But I can't make out the younger baby. 
Unfortunately back there there are a couple dead pigeons as they never get cleaned up.  but anywya, since I do not know exactly where the pigeons are, should I still go talk to the manager or is it okay for me to wait til tomorrow and see if I can make out where they are? 

They were fed this morning, so do you think they will continue to get fed? 

I am leaving my place shortly and won't be back tonight. I will call the manager tomorrow.. well I will actually go in and talk to him if I spot them. 

But hopefully they will still be okay since the dad fed them this morning which hopefully means he will continue to.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Tell the maintenance moron that you want back there to clean the place up of dead pigeons and if he doesnt, that you will call the owner and say that he refuses to let you in, and DONT take no for an answer. Harass him and make his life miserable until he lets you in. If the babies can fly they will fly to parents and hound them for food and or squeak for food. It is part of the weaning process at this time. I dont really understand the description of where they seem to be 'stuck'' but just the fact that there are dead ones there, I would insist on getting there to clean them up and try to get he babies which I believe you will be unable to as they will just fly away.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Sorry im not sure how to explain the area... it is like an alley way.. Just a huge opening that is in between two buildings that are connected, and the only way to go into this area is by the door on the outside of the building. Hopefully this makes more sense. If not then I apologize. Im bad at explaining. 

Good news is that I came back home and the baby pigeons are back at the nest. Yay!
Also, the maintenance guy is a jerk. Since the birds are fine now should I still complain about the dead birds? There are maybe three of them back there. It's a huge area back there. And there is bird poop all over and it's just very unhealthy for someone to go walking back there. The maintenance guy said that 'they' .. not sure who he meant, were planning on maybe cleaning it back out there but if they did they would kill the birds. 

Thank you for your post


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

He sure sounds like a jerk, I would leave it be till they are all weaned and gone and then complain that way he cannot harm any living birds.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I am soooooo happy the birds are back    

I think we shouldn't complain now as if they clean up they will dismantle other nests if any with babies and eggs as I saw one person did from a school cleaning when the eggs were just about to hatch and they died when Hatched. So if ruebehaviour doesn't smell any poop in house, just leave them as it is because that is a place for many pigeons to live. 
Just be happy and relaxed that they are safe. 
CBL: I just love this update and I know you too


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

You can buy a bag of bird seed and leave it out for them to eat if you want to help them bread is not healthy and will not be recognized by young pigeons as food.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Thank you guys!
I am gonna leave it alone for now because I do not want to do anything that will put the flock in danger. I wish I could send a pic of this whole area. It doesn't smell like poop ever except for when it rains and that is only if I keep my window open when it is raining but it hardly ever rains. Other than that I never ever smell anything.

Good news is that the babies birds are now flying a bit. After going back to the nest, they decided to go out again today and explore around their area. They have flown around a bit to different areas and are hanging out with other pigeons.  I am so happy they are doing well.
And it means so much you guys are so caring too.

The only bad thing here is that ever since yesterday morning, I have noticed that the parent pigeons have not been back in the nest. Before they had started sitting in it daily and this had been going on for a couple days as I believe the female laid a new set of eggs... But I am worried that yesterday a crow came and killed the eggs or something, at least I think so. I could be wrong. I say this as yesterday morning I believe there were crows around the roof. The whole flock of pigeons left and were flying around like they were trying to get rid of a predator(s) and trying to defend their territory... at least this is what I thought was going on..... at least one of the parents always sleep near or on the nest (with or without eggs) but last night both the parents slept on a rail that was near the nest instead.

Mikis, thank you..I was just worried at the moment so that was why I threw them bread cAuse I thought any type of food would be good at that point. But you are definitely right and I agree. Thank you!

And yeah that maintenance guy is a jerk


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes, if they have laid in the same nest again, they don't leave the nest for long in the process of incubating them. They do their turns on eggs but don't leave them alone. So may be these are broken by crows but not sure . Are you sure they had eggs in nest?


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Im not quite sure, but going off their behavior before, they seem to have had eggs in there. 

I have no way to check. But to me, it is abnormal that they haven't gone to go sit on the nest or for one to sleep their at night, as they like to hang out on the nest sometimes, they were like this before they even had their current babies and one is always sleeping around the nest at least at night. I have never seen them sleep on the rails since I have been here. It was just weird to me. I havent seen any of the parents go to the nest today... well the father went on the window ledge where the nest is but didn't two close to it and then flew away. But that's all.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Actually during nights usually hens sit in nest(sometimes cock too as per a poster on pt) but as babies grow up they start perching out of nest, that is normal. But if/when hen lays her both the eggs(second round) they will incubate the eggs and at least one will sit in nest all the time and will not leave unless the partner comes and give other one a break or very few times to poop for few minutes and then they immediately get back to nest. So if they were doing the same since few days they had eggs if not less likely. Secondly if there are babies in nest they mostly choose another location to nest and not the same nest because with babies chances of breaking the eggs are high.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Okay, thank you!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Possible if predators around and parents deem it unsafe or not a good location they can abandon and go elsewhere and my only be sticking around to feed the fledglings. They may nest somewhere else, odds are if they are not sitting on the eggs they may not continue now. No biggie, no loss if they have not incubated, wont be any chicks developing, not to worry.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Okay, thank you cbl!


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Just want to update on the baby birds. They are doing good. Getting bigger and they have been flying all the time now ever since that incident. However I still think there were two eggs in the nest and I believe they were cracked or something.. Before the crow incident the father and mother where taking turns sitting on it again. The father will sometimes go back to the nest and look in it and then take off... Like he is looking to see if the eggs are still in there. From their actions, this is what I assume happened... that the eggs cracked. The nest use to always be his chill place even before he had his current babies. I remember when the momma pigeon laid her first batch (the current babies), and he was mad that he couldn't lay in the nest, as she was in the process of laying her eggs. Lol he's so cute.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

So I haven't seen the older baby in a couple days. I am worried she has passed away, or something bad happened. Kind of worried and sad. Hoping this isn't the cAse as I love her as if she were mine. She deserves a long and happy life. 

Please pray for her that She is okay. She may be a he. Not sure yet. But hopefully this poor birdie is okay... 

She looks just like her father, except smaller. She usually would hang around her younger sibling especially at night, and haven't seen her in her same spot at night, nor have I seen her with her younger sibling at all during the last few days, since I last posted on here. 

:'(


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh don't worry she will be fine. When they grow up, their parents peck and chase them away from their nest and territory and they fly to new places and find mates so this is just normal. She must be good, it is just you can't follow her and watch as she isn't a nest bird anymore. Keep looking for her, you may see her flying any time and disappear the other moment. So just be happy and relax, she is going to start her life with someone new now who is not you  but don't worry she will be happy


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Okay, thank you.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

So I ended up seeing her today. Lol.  

She was hanging out with her sibling and father..I don't see the mother much. They are still relying on their father for food at times it seems, as she was wanting to ask him for some food.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

There is a heat advisory going on here til tomorrow night. Today was the hottest day recorded in june. I feel so bad for all my neighbor pigeons. I wish I could leave them water. I mean I could put out an ice cold plastic bowl full of water for them in the morning and put it on my window ledge but it might be too big to fit on my ledge. I don't want to use anything else because it will just break and shatter all over the ground and they might try to eat it. As they like to roam that grounds and it could even cut up their feet if they walk all over it. 

I don't think there's a way I can help... it makes me sad cause they must be going through hell with this heat. I don't have air conditioning myself, and I am dying from the heat too.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

RueBehavior said:


> So I ended up seeing her today. Lol.
> 
> She was hanging out with her sibling and father..I don't see the mother much. They are still relying on their father for food at times it seems, as she was wanting to ask him for some food.



Yesss  
I knew she must be hanging out somewhere. Be happy now. 
For temp it is not that big problem for feral pigeons as they have free access to open air. Here in almost 50 degrees I see feral pigeons sitting in sunshine many times but yes it is good idea to keep water for them if you can. You can make a small hole with hot needle in your plastic bowl and tie it to anything like window grill or something like that with a wire or thread so it doesn't fall off because if pigeons sit on that and it falls down, how many bowls would you arrange daily? 
If you tie it somewhere and change the water daily it is good for them. I wouldn't suggest ice cold water because if they drink it immediately they may have respiratory issues as it is not natural for them but it is my thought, I am not experienced about that. I have read once a cock died because someone gave him cold rice so I would suggest whatever you give, it should be at normal temp.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Thank you Kiddy! You were so right!

I have never put out water for them before. But I am wanting to. 

The thing I was thinking of putting out was a big tupperware bowl, which is all I would have for them since its plastic. I could go buy smaller ones. I just need to get some string or yarn to use to tie to the plastic after I put a hole in it. I am worried they will not even notice the water dish since most of them don't go over to my window or near it. They were beforyoe, like the babies were and stuff for while, but not anymore.

And if I give them water, I will make sure it is lukewarm. 

I can't leave my window open because I have been having a problem of ground beetles flying into my house.... It's gross. I thought I got rid of them all but I keep finding some here and there. And then a month ago I had a problem when I had my window open.. where tons of fruit flies decided to come in and I had like 100 in my house that I had to kill by hand cause I couldn't go buy anything to kill them with. So I avoid having my windows opened anymore. 

Thank you so much kiddy! You are awesome!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

It is my pleasure. And your neighborhood is awesome. I love your neighbors actually and like the way you care for them  
No need to keep Luke warm water, just normal fresh water is good.in summer I have read people using ice cubes outside the bowl in some big utensil in which bowl can be kept so the walls of bowl remain cold and the water inside remain normal for longer durations. If you put Luke warm water it will soon turn to hot due to high temp. 
Well you can take the bowl inside when it is still tied up with string and close the window whenever you want or see that your neighbors are done with water. In start they may not come to your window to drink water but when they get in habit of seeing water daily at the same place, they will come if thirsty. But if they have a better place they may continue going there as well. It will be their choice but you can definitely try to help your neighbors


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Okay thank you! 

Tomorrow when I go to the store I will get some yarn and then see if I can find any cheap tupperware that is shallow. It's like 107 degrees. I am avoiding going to the store today because I can't handle this heat. But thankfully my ex picked up a fan for me. Hope the birdies are okay though. I wish I could give them a sprinkler lol, and that id be able to put it outside for them but obviously no way of doing that. 
I can just imagine them playing in it.... lol that would be so cute


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow, nice imaginations  
Well 107 degrees is really hot, I was almost dead in 50 degrees.you are a great survivor. Lol
Don't worry for birds, they adapt well in hot weather but yes 107 degrees may bother them too, no experience with such high temp but I have read that pigeons like warmth and not the cold atmosphere.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Lol if I could, I would so put a childrens pool out there for them on the ground... like those really tiny ones for toddlers. 

I always wonder how they find their water. I read that they are unusually very good at finding it but still, I wonder where they go. 

Btw, to share something cute...

Like a week or so ago, the younger baby pigeon was hanging around my window a lot... And he kept pecking at the glass... , like he didn't understand how he could see through the glass, yet not get in. And then he kept flying up against it throughout the day wanting to get through, and this went on for at least two days. He would wake me up in the morning. Lol it was so funny.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

I don't really know anyone who else who loves animals like I do, so it's nice to be able to share all this stuff on this site. Other people would just look at me like I was crazy


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

RueBehavior said:


> Lol if I could, I would so put a childrens pool out there for them on the ground... like those really tiny ones for toddlers.
> 
> I always wonder how they find their water. I read that they are unusually very good at finding it but still, I wonder where they go.
> 
> ...


Even I keep water sometimes for them when there are no monkeys around and there are many people who do so. Water is everywhere in nature as well. 
I love seeing them taking bath. I click so many pics of them when they take bath. Lol
Oh you must have loved your beloved birdie on your window  they usually peck the glasses when they see their mirror images in them. one poster said if they are cock pigeons they will respond to their mirror image more. People sometimes do this test to differentiate their genders but I am not sure how successful it is. It is from one of the posters here.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

RueBehavior said:


> I don't really know anyone who else who loves animals like I do, so it's nice to be able to share all this stuff on this site. Other people would just look at me like I was crazy



Yes so I am here. None of my known people other than this site find me normal. Lol
People make fun of me for this even but I hardly care. they may have that hobby but I have this.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Are males the only ones who puff their necks up? 

Lol I wish I could upload a pic I took from when he was up at the window but for some reason my phone won't let me, I think because it's too slow. 

Thankfully it rained a bit yesterday and I instantly felt relieved for the birdies. 

Other people look at me like I am crazy too but whatever. I love sharing cute things I see my neighbor pigeons do, but other people don't appreciate it or care, or are annoyed. So I am glad I found this site.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I think you are talking about when they coo? While cooing they do puff up their necks and release. Females too coo but a bit differently. I rarely hear my hen cooing but cock every time. 

Me too face problem in pics updating from my tablet but can do from mobile. If you say I will post it for you, just send it to my email I'd. 

I am glad that you are enjoying this site. Here at least everyone love pigeons and no body will call us crazy but sometimes we may sound more than others. Lol


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Yeah when they are cooing. I thought males where the only ones who puffed out their necks while cooing. 

And okay thank you!

Lol!!!!!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

No, they both have to because they have same system for cooing. 
My pleasure


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Might be silly to keep updating but here is my update:

Mister father pigeon found a new female mate, and seems as though they are gonna be having a baby soon. At least getting ready to. I realized this wasn't the previous female mate as this new one is lighter, and has more black spots on her wings. 

I still see the Miss Pigeon Momma around, but wonder why they split. 
it's like a pigeon soap opera. Lol.  

But hopefully the momma is happy, and same to the father. The babies are still good. Probably two and a half months old now.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh long time, no see!!! I was wondering about your neighbors. Any ways they should be happy whomsoever they live with. 
So you are going to see some new little faces soon  Thanks for the update


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Probably the new hen is a 'home wrecker' lol. Glad to hear all are doing well.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

LOL Thank you guys! Not sure how long they have been broken up for. I just remember a month ago the momma bird was preening another males head (at least I thought it was a male because he seemed to be coming onto her and all other females. Lol. And he really wanted her to accept him. So maybe she just preened him cause she felt bad for him. Idk.) Then right after, she went back to the pappa bird and was trying to give him affection. And that was the last time i saw them together except for a bit ago when I saw her preening his head while he was chilling on the nest, though he had another female preening his head the day before or after (a female I had never seen before, she was gorgeous.). Lol. What a little player. Jk! But he didn't seem to care when they both were preening his head, he didn't show affection back. But the momma female was territorial to other birds when she was up there that one day, telling anyone who tried to come near th to leave, and I haven't seen her up there since I think. I think I have only ever seen her hanging around other places close by. Hopefully she is happy though and finds a new mate. Wonder why they broke if off though. 
Im glad she didn't pass away though. I was so worried before that she had

And the new female... apparently they already did the deed... And she already laid her eggs because her and the male are taking turns on the nest. Man that happened fast.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hmm.. Not a good update about break up. Lol. But it's OK, they are alive and happy so we should too


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Lol, Very true.  

Can't wait til the new babies hatch though.  

Also, Hope you are well!!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah I am good and hope the same for you 
Do keep us posted, what happens next


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Glad you are. And I will for sure.

here is a picture of the father pigeon (he's on the nest), with one of his 
kids (the youngest out of the two) hanging out on the rail. Just took this photo. Just thought they looked adorable and wanted to share.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Here are some more of the babies.. these were taken over a month ago, when they left the nest due to that crow incident . Sorry they are crappy photos!! The camera on my phone sucks.

The whiter one is the older baby. They are probably 2 1/2 - 3 months now. Not sure if they are still considered babies?? And lol at the face he is making in the first picture. Ahaha. 

I wish I had a picture of the momma pigeon (their mother, not the new female pigeon who took her place). She is really pretty too, but she doesn't come around much anymore. I only ever took one photo of her (which was when I first moved into my apt) and that was on my old phone that broke.  

And the last picture is of the random female pigeon I caught preening the father pigeons head. Lol! I wish I had gotten a better/good picture of her because she was so beautiful. I had never seen a pigeon with her colors before (half white, half black).

(And yes, around the nest is very filthy, but not their fault.. they can't help where they poop lol. also it's a reallllyyyy old nest. You can tell that it has been there for years).


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow!!! Great, thanks for the pics. They are awesome. We don't have colored feral pigeons here, they all look like same, like blue bar  
Good, there these are so colorful, always an excitement in seeing new colors and obviously babies growing up with changing colors. I love that things when we try to predict something about their colors and we get them something else. Lol
Would love to see mother pigeon too whenever you can take pics, but don't try much or jump out of window in excitement for the pic. I believe you can do that. Lol. Just kidding, never mind pls. 
By the way a nice update, thank you


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

hahaha lol kiddy, I won't, haha you're funny!! And thank you!!!!!
That sucks you don't have different colored pigeons there. 

Lol I wish I got pictures of them as newborns. Pigeons are so weird looking as newborns. Such big eyes and noses. It's amazing how much they transform though. 

I took a picture of the new female aka the soon to be momma but since my phone sucks, it's a bit blurry... so I want to try to get a better picture. and ill try to take a picture of the first mother pigeon. I miss her so much! She looks similar to the new female, but is more darker around most of her body and has a little more purple. 
Also, before the babies hatched a couple months back, she seemed to be a healthy weight, but I noticed after that she lost weight and was noticeably thinner. I saw her today, and she is even skinnier. She is too skinny.  What should I try to do for her, if there is anything I can do? I am assuming this means she has health issues like cancer, or worms etc? Poor girl. :'( 
Can a male leave his mate if they are sick?

This is the blurry picture of the new momma. 
And then the second picture is of the father pigeon again.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

May be he left her for sickness, not sure.. But I like male, he is handsome  ... I love those weird new borns with duck like beaks. Lol. 
And not cancer, it is canker.. You are talking about...  Cancer is rarest in pigeons, but canker is commonest


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Yes he is.  he is super cute. But he is a little butt sometimes too. The other day he was hanging out on a ledge... and these two new babies that I had never seen before had appeared and you could tell that they were just learning to fly. They landed on the same ledge as him... And he didn't like that, so he pushed them off. He kept pushing and pushing til til he succeeded. And then he pushed his own kids off the ledge after that too, when he hadnt cared before that they were up there. I tapped on the window so he would stop. I know it's normal territorial behavior, but it was making me mad. Lol.
i felt soooo bad for these babies. 

Back when the first girlfriend was starting to get ready to lay her eggs and took over the nest, he seemed upset that he couldn't hang out in it anymore. The nest has always been a hang out spot for him. He tried to get in the nest a couple times but failed. He tried to push his way into it, but she wouldn't budge. he would seem annoyed after that. I remember the last time he tried and failed that he ending up sleeping away from her that night, on a completely different window ledge. Which he had never done before. Lol. 

He is not always a grumpy little man haha. He is extremely sweet too.  lol @ feisty birds

And I had never heard of canker before.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

That's normal, every cock does it, even every bird. When i had a baby from my pair, my cock loved him and always protected him but the moment another clutch hatched he started pecking him so badly, at first the fledgling couldn't understand, what happened within few hours. He was so afraid, he always used to fly to me and when cock would come to me chasing him, I would make him understand that he will share the place. Now at least he has understood that they won't leave, still he never likes them and chase them if anytime they are near him. He is very protective for the hen too. Babies can't go near them. If they ever mess with him, they are beaten, he pulls out their feathers within a moment if he gets a chance.  

I have seen only one pigeon dying of cancer since joined here but saw many dying out of canker so canker is common and dangerous to them if not treated in time. 
I don't think you can do anything for that previous hen until you catch and keep her with you and then only she can be treated if shows any symptoms of disease. But yes you can keep feed for them so she can be helped in that way if she is not getting proper nutrition and starving and so is skinny.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Thank you Kiddy. Sorry I never wrote back. A lot has been going on lately. 

Hopefully she will be okay. 

Also here is a pic of the male and his new gf. I was trying to get a picture of them kissing as it was so adorable, but I was too late. Lol


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

It's OK, I thought you must be busy 
I really love them when they preen each other, I have many such pics of them while preening. 
So now they are in nest and you are going to see new babies very soon, quite exciting...


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

You should share pictures of yours on here! I want to see them. 

I love it too when you will occasionally see one of the parents preening their kids too (Like after they leave the nest and are almost normal size). Like with the father, I have caught him doing that sometimes. 

Yes, it is exciting.  I can't wait.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

They sit with each other for hours like this preening each other, cock does more tho. They seem to be a very happy pair


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Awwwwwww they are absolutely adorable, kiddy! I looove their colors! Soooo cute! Thank you for sharing!

What are their names??


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I have named them thrice, lol. Final ones are Aris (cock) and Samra (hen), these are Arabic names. Earlier they were called as Heera and Moti, these were Hindi names and then changed to Diamond and Pearl (English names for Heera and Moti). Best part is they don't respond to any of their names, cock is very tame but hen (pure white) is completely wild. She doesn't like me  but she is very wise, she listens to my call first of all. I love them both very much


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Very cute names!!

Lol im sure she likes you! Maybe she is jealous of any other female and she is worried you will take her boyfriend Aris away from her. Jk jk! Im sure she likes you, kiddy. 

They are so beautiful. Have they had any babies? 

How long have you had them? 

Also, I thought you might like this.. but when I can afford it, I am going to buy some bird dishes with window suckers on them so I can stick them to the outside of my window and then I will fill them with water and pigeon mix I buy from the store. I am excited to do this. I never put the water outside my window because I didn't have any money to buy any tupperware and stuff to make this happen. I wouldve had to use rope to tie through the tupperware bowl so it wouldn't fall. But I didn't do that as I have been so broke, and couldn't even afford that and I have been depressed. I didn't mention this because I was worried someone would judge me and think I was a bad person because I didn't give them water when it was hot out. I wanted to and I told u I did but was worried to tell u I didn't go through with it. Winter is coming up and I assume food gets scarce for them so they will like me putting out food for them and water. I will probably do this when I find a job as I just lost mine. It won't cost much for seed but I was going to order some on Amazon. Not sure what brand is best. And I am going to get the two bird dishes with the suctions on the back from Amazon too when I can afford it. I will post pictures later of what they look like and what food I might get. 

It would be hard ever moving out of this place because I would miss these birds so much. And I don't think others probably care about them as people aren't as caring as us on this site unfortunately.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Also the food I was going to give them before, I ended up bringing back to the store. It stressed me out too much so I rather get a premade pigeon mix. Plus I needed the money st the time for food for myself so I brought it back and got my money back. 

Im too new at this stuff, so buying a premade mix is a better idea. Lol

With the sunflower seeds in pigeon mixes, can they choke on the seeds or are they very good at cracking the sunflower seeds open? I ask as I read something before saying they can choke on the actual shell.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol. May be she likes me but she doesn't show her likeness  
They have been here with me for around half a year now. 
Yes they have two kids one is Sweetu and other is Janu (janu is derived from word Jaan which means life in English). Sweetu is just like his mother very wild and Janu is super tame, he loves me more than anyone and me too love him most. 
Well your idea is really good and send me the link what you want to order and for how much. I think everything is very expensive there, in India as it is a developing country things aren't that expensive, people can easily afford, wide variety from few bucks to thousands of bucks is available. I sometimes like to send medicines there for people who aren't able to get them easily without vet 's appointment but it is too far, shipping is quite expensive. Wish it was a bit close, would be so easy to send things for pigeons from here.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I will ask about sunflower seeds to someone else as I don't give them those, actually I couldn't get them yet, asked at many stores but these weren't available.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Awww can I pleeeease see a picture of Sweetu and Janu too? All your birds have such cute names. I should name my little neighbors. 

That's so nice of you. 
Yeah things are expensive here, im glad things are affordable there. Not fair, lol. I am having some financial issues because I lost my job and I wasn't working much there anyway. The average people prked in my position was around 12 hours a week.  But when I get another job, I want to get the stuff for them. 

I will come back shortly and post the stuff I want to get them. 

Okay thanks for asking about the sunflower seeds for me.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

So here are the ones I was looking at: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009R..._SX110_SY165_QL70&keywords=window+bird+feeder

I would have to get two of them, but they look very cheap. 

Here is another one I bookmarked, it is more spendy though:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00LB...65_QL70&keywords=window+bird+feeder+big+birds

I will come back and post the food when my phone stops messing up. For some reason it stopped wanting to copy and paste website links. So I will be back once I fix it


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

It's still not wanting to work, so I will email them to you if you don't mind.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

RueBehavior said:


> Awww can I pleeeease see a picture of Sweetu and Janu too? All your birds have such cute names. I should name my little neighbors.
> 
> That's so nice of you.
> Yeah things are expensive here, im glad things are affordable there. Not fair, lol. I am having some financial issues because I lost my job and I wasn't working much there anyway. The average people prked in my position was around 12 hours a week. But when I get another job, I want to get the stuff for them.
> ...



First pic is of sweetu with dark black wing tips and second one is Janu with grey wing and tail tips. Janu shows his affection in many ways like you see him holding my fingers and this time too when I am writing this post, he is constantly preening and lightly pecking my feet, he is really different, he doesn't want to let me sit alone and disturbs continuously but when he doesn't even I want him to disturb me. Lol
In last pic they both are together, you can guess who is who.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

RueBehavior said:


> It's still not wanting to work, so I will email them to you if you don't mind.


Sure.. Anytime


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

AWWWWWWWWWWW Kiddy, they are adorable!!! Hahaha at the pic of Janu!!!
I literally giggled out loud. So cute! Thank you for showing them to me. This makes me want a bird!!! If I had a pet pigeon where I lived, he would probably want to abandon me (since he would see the other pigeons through the window) and live with the other pigeons outside, lol. 

I have only had two birds before and they were parakeets, and I loved them sooo much. but my first boyfriend wanted me to get rid of them and because I was dumb, and wanted to make him happy, I did. Biggest mistake. A partner should never make you give away a pet. And if they do, they aren't worth being with, and you should tell them to go f-off, because your pet comes first.  

I definitely want a pigeon though sometime.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

No he won't abandon you, but yes they are more happy with mates so I advise not to adopt lone pigeon but a pair. They both will love you since my Janu abandons his parents and sibling for me so you can know  

Well yes, not only pet comes first but also what makes you happy. If you are happy with something, your bf shouldn't have asked you to get rid of them. What kind of love was this? Well I don't believe in love and all, my personal opinion, these bf gf bonds seem very weak to me. Just a husband that's good so at least some strong bonding, papers do matter. Well just my opinion, everyone to his own.


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Okay thank you. 

Yeah well good thing I no longer am with him. We broke up over four years ago. I have found someone else who is amazing and he loves animals like me.  

I understand.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Good for you and your neighbors


----------



## RueBehavior (May 21, 2015)

Goooooooooooooood news! The babies have hatched!! Well I at least saw one an hour ago, and I am sure the other one is in there. Its so hArd to see them because the parents are always sitting on them and covering them up lol. But I am so excited. Eeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Great!!! Very happy to hear the news on new borns. Keep us updated


----------

